# Rudd Government Report Card - Dec 07



## Aussiejeff (7 December 2007)

Ok folks. It's very early days but you might have already formed an opinion worth voting on! Might throw a few of these monthly performance "report cards" up over the coming months... some more specific... and also for the opposition when they have sorted themselves out a bit more.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Nyden (7 December 2007)

So far I'm relatively impressed by Rudd's quickness to act on many issues actually, but this doesn't mean that I've lost fear of Labor though - I just hold out hope that we survive it


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (7 December 2007)

The guys/gals have only been sworn in a week - give them six months and we will see.

I see the Kyoto stuff blowing up in their face and the sidelining of the Member for Kingsford is a curious thing......minister for environment without portfolio.


----------



## Dukey (7 December 2007)

I think they are doing well - quick off the mark on the issues I was hoping they'd cover - those social problems that have been sliding for too long now under the libs...

*Rudd calls on MPs to visit homeless shelters*


----------



## wayneL (7 December 2007)

If you want some further political entertainment, keep an eye on what's happening over here. Gordon McStalin had disintegrated into Mr Bean (over some serious and scary issues mind you) and the Tories are having immense fun in essentially skinning him alive.

Read the Torygraph* to follow the fun ==>> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...1&view=HEADLINESUMMARY2&grid=F7&targetRule=15







*Not much hilarity in today's issue, but keep an eye out.

Caveat: If you are a Labor supporter it will be painful for you. :


----------



## Julia (7 December 2007)

I've ticked "Better than Expected" but, as has been said, it's very early days.
One of the reasons for this choice was that Mr Garrett has essentially been sidelined for his gaffes during the campaign.  Had Kevin Rudd given him a real role rather than a nominal one where he can't even answer questions on climate change (!) I'd have been disappointed.

Dukey, sending the MP's out to visit some homeless shelters is fine.
Let's wait and see what they actually do to help before awarding them too many brownie points on this one.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

on par with, if not just about as well as expected.

(trouble is, AJ - there's a moving target of what your "expectation" was


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

Shame we sold Telstra 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/07/2112130.htm


> Telstra 'rejects Govt broadband plan'
> Posted 4 hours 34 minutes ago
> 
> Telstra has reportedly ridiculed the Federal Government's plan for a public-private partnership to build a national broadband network.
> ...


----------



## Rafa (7 December 2007)

I haven't voted cause its just much too early...

Been reasonably happy with the way the portfolios were handed out, including the super portfolio 'productivity' to gillard and garett for the environment and heritage  

Also liking the way knowlegable apolitical public servants are been given more of a role in making the decisions rather that politicians... whose only ever interest can only be short term.

So far, you'd have to say the big win is for the Westminster system itself... 

But its way to early to vote on anything really... but come back to me in 3-6 months... things I am looking for in this timeframe are:

1. greater powers to ACCC to investigate petrol giant and the supermarket giants.... (Our farmers are getting slaughtered by the big two, all under the watch of the National party... now wonder they got slaughtered at the poll)
2. Movement on infrastructure, incl broadband, rail transport
3. Movement on renewaable energy infrastructure, esp geothermal...

These are my biggies, which the previous govt failed miserably... all the other issues, education revolution, hospitals, etc, we won't know the results of them for atleast 3-5 years...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

Rafa said:


> Also liking the way knowlegable apolitical public servants are been given more of a role in making the decisions rather that politicians... whose only ever interest can only be short term.
> 
> So far, you'd have to say the big win is for the Westminster system itself....



  Spot on Raf

We haven't seen emphasis on apolitical appointments discussed (likewise Reserve Bank, etc) for bludy years. - since Johnny came in 10 years ago 

IMO a change of Govt is (practically) ALWAYS a healthy thing lol.
I'm also pretty sure the day will come when a change back to the Libs will be a good thing.  - unless Rudd can somehow juggle that halo in the air for a decade or so I guess. (good luck lol).

(PS Greiner set up an apolitical ICAC in NSW - and was caught in a web of his own making - never would have happened to any of the cagey old politicians like Howard of course - always felt sorry for Greiner  - forced out on the streets like that, to make only $5 mill per year or whatever lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

Interesting that the next Fed election comes before the next state election - in NSW at least .  ( both recent, and 3 and 4 year terms respectively).

These timings will be real interesting - If people tire of coast-to-coast Labor, then who will blink first - state or federal.?


----------



## FAT ALBERT (7 December 2007)

Its far to early to judge Labor...I'd love to see a poll on what everyone on here thinks of the shocker the Libs appear to be having....boy are they in for some lean years ahead.......


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

I think separating water and climate change out of Garretts portfolio is fair enough. After all he is still an unexperienced politician so needs a lightened load. And there are thousands of environmental issues unrealted to climate change and he also has Arts - so its far from a nothing portfolio.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (7 December 2007)

chewy said:


> I think separating water and climate change out of Garretts portfolio is fair enough. After all he is still an unexperienced politician so needs a lightened load. And there are thousands of environmental issues unrealted to climate change and he also has Arts - so its far from a nothing portfolio.




Hold on a sec., the issue I believe is that Garrett cant even answer questions on climate change in the house of representatives.....he is the minister for the environment and yet, god help us, it will be Wayne Swan, the treasurer, that will deal with questions in the house about climate change.


PS Garrett is more experienced than Penny Wong, Minister for Climate Change and Water. Garrett's first entered politics in 1984, when he co founded the Nuclear Disarmament Party and stood for a seat in the Australian Senate in New South Wales at the December 1984 federal election.
Even as a parliamentarian, Penny Wong has only 18 months more experience.


----------



## The Mint Man (7 December 2007)

> Much better than expected




Should have made this a public poll so we could see who is hard left labor here Rafa
I voted 'as could be expected'

Cheers


----------



## The Mint Man (7 December 2007)

Aussie2Aussie said:


> Hold on a sec., the issue I believe is that Garrett cant even answer questions on climate change in the house of representatives......



So what! Rudd won't even consider going on shows that ask hard questions, he even avoids the ABC. Now thats saying something. 
Rudd; 'Julia, I have been asked to go on lateline and the 7:30 report.... again, can you fill in for me.... again'?

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (7 December 2007)

jeez they would want to hit the ground running ,dont forget they've been sitting on there fat arses on the opposition bench for 11years ,just give this mob a little bit more rope and time, then we can judge


----------



## ithatheekret (7 December 2007)

Two weeks , no stuff ups , looking good hey , 

to easy Kev , now to make some decisions ............


PS... they got top rankings from me , mainly because Julia has kept her mouth shut ...........


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

Aussie2Aussie said:


> Hold on a sec., the issue I believe is that Garrett cant even answer questions on climate change in the house of representatives.....he is the minister for the environment and yet, god help us, it will be Wayne Swan, the treasurer, that will deal with questions in the house about climate change..




If that is the issue then why did you previously post:



Aussie2Aussie said:


> the Member for Kingsford is a curious thing......minister for environment without portfolio.




Which is why I reposded with:



chewy said:


> I think separating water and climate change out of Garretts portfolio is fair enough. After all he is still an unexperienced politician so needs a lightened load. And there are thousands of environmental issues unrealted to climate change and he also has Arts - so its far from a nothing portfolio.





And for you to then say: 



Aussie2Aussie said:


> Garrett is more experienced than Penny Wong, Minister for Climate Change and Water. Garrett's first entered politics in 1984, when he co founded the Nuclear Disarmament Party and stood for a seat in the Australian Senate in New South Wales at the December 1984 federal election.
> Even as a parliamentarian, Penny Wong has only 18 months more experience.





Penny Wong was elected to the Senate since 2001 (Garrett attempting to 'stand' for a seat hardly compares). Prior to that she was also employed as an advisor to the Carr Gov.

You are clearly anti-labor (along with several others), which doesn't worry me as I am not pro-labor (certainly not pro-liberal either) - but I think you just hurt your case arguing with misinformation.


----------



## The Mint Man (7 December 2007)

chewy said:


> Penny Wong was elected to the Senate since 2001 (Garrett attempting to 'stand' for a seat hardly compares). Prior to that she was also employed as an advisor to the Carr Gov.



I'm not sure being an advisor to the Carr Govt was a good thing or not. Look at the mess it's (NSW) in now, although Iemma hasn't done a good job you can't blame it all on him... there are alot of things that Carr didn't do which he should have.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (7 December 2007)

chewy said:


> Penny Wong was elected to the Senate since 2001 (Garrett attempting to 'stand' for a seat hardly compares). Prior to that she was also employed as an advisor to the Carr Gov.





Wrong. Penny Wong was elected in 2001, but did not take her seat in the Senate until July 2002 - sort of like getting a job and your boss saying you cant start till xxx.

As for "Garrett attempting to 'stand' for a seat hardly compares" - how exactly do you attempt to stand for a seat, Garrett was the endorsed candidate. To attempt to stand for a seat implies that he failed at preselection, which he did not.

Now, when it comes to misinformation, educate yourself first, dont argue on things you clearly dont understand.


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

yes as my post says "elected" in 2001.

errr and yes attempting to get a seat (i.e only standing) V's actually being elected (and subsequently holding that role for 5+ years) is a very BIG difference in terms of experience in the job!!

Yes my grammer was techincally incorrect  - pretty obvious I meant attempted to get elected (i.e. only stood - attempted to get elected Vs being elected). The fact that grammer is your main point of arguement further detracts from any rational basis or merit to your argurement...

And minty - yeah not saying the Carr Gov was good or not - just adds to her experience


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (7 December 2007)

Ah, the old grammer exuse, used by thousands unable to deal with being proven wrong. Nice try.

By the way, grammer is not my only issue; apart from deceit, it is spelling....it is "grammar", and comprehension.


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

again no substance to your points other than word semantics 

I'm over it


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

chewy said:


> I think separating water and climate change out of Garretts portfolio is fair enough. After all he is still an unexperienced politician so needs a lightened load. And there are thousands of environmental issues unrealted to climate change and he also has Arts - so its far from a nothing portfolio.




fwiw,  I agree chewy lol.
far out - some people have been watching that Monty Python skit about "Arguments" a few too many times. 

I think it's fair to say that Garret is probably the least conservative and easiest target for an aggressive press - Rudd is being sensibly cautious to give him time to settle in.   And yet at the same time, get plenty of practice in a smaller portfolio.   
Arguably a stroke of genius 

PS - I must say watching Midnight Oil in action, you'd have to say Garrett will probably cause quite a first impression discussing anything responsible - like climate change (etc) - with the sober old Russians ...for instance


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

:alcohol:


(holy crap there are a lot of emoticons to choose from!)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

tell you what, chewy - 
 lol
you won't find two more different people than
Penny Wong and Peter Garrett lol
Picture Penny Wong singing out in front of the Oils for instance


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

When do we get to hear all these first speeches for the newbies to parliament? - lookin forward to Maxine for a starter 

and the new senator Nick Xenophon who is arguably the most powerful bloke in Aus at the moment ( or as A2A called him once , Nick something -  some Greek bloke  lol - I do the same thing occasionally A2A).  


The Age "called it" correctly even before election day .... - this from mid october..


> http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/fearful-of-xenophon-in-senate/2007/10/11/1191696082652.html
> 
> Fearful of Xenophon in Senate
> THE emergence yesterday of the extraordinarily popular South Australian independent Nick Xenophon as a Senate candidate threatens the Labor and Liberal election vote and puts into greater disarray the third party hopes of the Democrats, Family First and the Greens.
> ...




For a start, it must be a good thing if they get rid of half the pokies (surely).  Obviously if he has the balance of power, (granted with others) , then the rest of his beliefs will be crucial as well.  

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/25/2100442.htm

a video on ABC ( although I haven't personally watched it yet) ...
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/australiawide/stories/s2102851.htm

He seems to be very keen for Sth Australia to get their share


----------



## ithatheekret (7 December 2007)

I will never knock Nick , I've watched him pay the tab at a parliamentary lunch and a very large TIP .

He is constantly on a phone , at arms length ........ and works his butt off , for Australians .

As a kid I would see his mum and dad collecting rents , always very amicable and polite , the same attributes have rubbed off on Nick . Good family morales and he knows what the long road is all about .

I do feel for his P.A.'s though  , they are worked !

......... but it's for the greater good , not many can declare that or even get close to mirroring Nick .


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Shame we sold Telstra
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/07/2112130.htm




Note that the following Wikipedia article has a note saying " neutrality of this article is disputed etc". 

Having said that he has derided the song "Kumbaya" 
and I personally prefer Judith Durham's dulcet tones to Solomon Trujillo's american twang 





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sol_Trujillo
> Solomon Dennis "Sol" Trujillo (born November 17, 1951 in Cheyenne, Wyoming) is an American businessman.[1] He is the Chief Executive Officer of Telstra, Australia's major telecommunications company.
> 
> Controversies
> ...






> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/07/2084768.htm
> Shareholders oppose high pay for Telstra CEO
> By Emma Alberici
> Posted Wed Nov 7, 2007 9:42pm AEDT
> ...




watch this bludy space


----------



## Aussiejeff (9 December 2007)

G'day pollsters 

Well, at first glance (thus far) only 7% of respondents have reacted with a positively negative assessment of the New Guvment.  

Meanwhile, the climate talks in Bali are underway and definitely starting to "hot up" (which is the usual consequence when lots of pollies and their thousands of "aides" gather together and start pushing their respective policy "positions").

I think Rudd and his team are probably right in not committing Oz to the Carbon Cut Game until he gets his much vaunted report next year. That approach would be consistent in what he had promised all along during the election campaign, so his decision to maintain that stance in the face of strident and mounting pressure from the media and developing countries attending the conference should come as no real surprise. 

The real test will come with the release of the first draft of the Garnaut Climate Change Review report due in June 2008 - especially if it recommends the sort of cuts the developing nations are already calling for! 


Xmas Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Julia (9 December 2007)

AJ, are you considering a career in political commentary?
Doing a pretty good job so far.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2007)

I don't know who takes the credit - but thanks crise this has been resolved (in part at least).  This bloke deserves massive compensation!


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/19/2123392.htm?section=justin



> Wrongfully detained man granted residency
> Posted 40 minutes ago
> 
> The Federal Government says the wrongfully detained Vietnamese man, Tony Tran, has been granted permanent residence status.
> ...


----------



## Sprinter79 (19 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I don't know who takes the credit - but thanks crise this has been resolved (in part at least).  This bloke deserves massive compensation!
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/19/2123392.htm?section=justin




I wonder how many more of these 'skeletons' are in the closet :


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

an amusing read

http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/stories/s2117734.htm
bob ellis 


> The whole era feels like a dream now, and its end like having a brain tumour removed, and wondering if you've survived the operation. The War on Terror seems to have evaporated, like a skywriter's message in the heat of the day. A scientist tells us twice as many Australians in the last ten years were killed by lightning strikes as by terrorist attacks. No union thugs are kicking in dress shop windows, no Sudanese gangs running riot in Melbourne, no radical clerics building bombs in Lakemba, no industries going broke because Rudd wants to reduce emissions. But millions of people believed a lot of these things until only a month ago.
> 
> Which brings me to my point, that John Howard was not a master politician, but he had an eerie quality about him that was very like charisma.
> 
> Not in person -- he was red-faced, stodgy and tedious -- but on radio and television, where he had us believing, for instance, that Kim Beazley, a polio survivor and football star, had no ticker; or that it was Australia's duty to see that the US was not 'humiliated' in Iraq, or that removing suckling babies from their mothers who would never see them again was no big deal and not worth saying sorry for.    etc etc


----------



## barrett (25 December 2007)

Well, Kevin Rudd was in the queue in front of me at JB Hifi today, on the mobile to his wife, doing the Christmas shopping along with everyone else.  He said he had one last present to pick up for his son Marcus.  What a legend.  Happy Xmas 2007 ASFers


----------



## adobee (25 December 2007)

Kevin has done more in a couple of weeks than Howard has done in the last term.. Hopefully by next month we have a new tax system !


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2008)

Just want to slip this one in here ... one of the outcomes of the COAG meeting just before Xmas. 

http://www.abc.net.au/message/news/stories/ms_news_2125200.htm
Friday, 21 December 2007, 12:58:35  AEST 


> $50m pledge to fight Indigenous drug use encourages health researcher
> 
> A Western Australian health researcher says a $50 million Commonwealth funding commitment to tackle alcohol and drug problems in Indigenous communities could make a big difference if it is directed into appropriate programs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julia (1 January 2008)

Let's see how they're doing in six months time.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22991438-7583,00.html


----------



## Rafa (2 January 2008)

certainly, its too early days...

but as the opinion peice points out (not too clearly as malcolm coless is quite pro liberal)... rudd has a fair bit of work to do to undo to damage of caused by 4 years of 'lack of political tikka to make the hard decisions' by the howard govt.

the may budget will be key... access economics demands at least 10billion of savings per year. But the tax cuts need to stay of keep economy efficient and keep a lid on wages.

had started a thread on this a while back
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9229


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

1. Signing Kyoto
2. Increased funding for the disabled
3. Increased funding to solve the Ab question
4. Saying Sorry...

1 and 4 in particular making news overseas. 

... we're getting there


----------



## Dukey (15 February 2008)

Well time for another report card I think...

1. BIG TICK for sorry day.  (more below) 

2. BIG TICK for having the guts to go to Dili and see for himself.

3. BIG TICK for politicians wage freeze. and calling on executives to follow (not that its likely)

4. More ticks for first home saving scheme; comments on poverty and the ideas summit.

5. small XX  for K-Rudds obvious liking for oft repeated 2 second sound bites.


But generally - it's clear to me that K-Rudd has a big heart and after god knows how many years of social backsliding under Heartless Johnny - it seems possible that we can look forward to a more compassionate government and society.

I'm sure the comments will come from the regular crew- that most of the list above are nothing more than symbolic words.  And thats true - but it's also true that symbolism is a very important part of nation building. Thats why 'sorry day' was so important - to symbolically recognise that mistakes were made and to signal our hope to do better from this point on.  As many have said - saying sorry wont really help that much in any physical sense - but it will help psychologically, by putting a line between a sad history and (hopefully) a better future. 

Rudd has at least shown clearly the kind of government he wants to preside over and the direction he wants to go in. And that is - towards a better,  more equal society.  
Of course - to follow through and achieve change, to undo the years of neglect on these fronts, will be much more difficult, and no doubt he will be shouted down by every naysayer. 
But at least he has had the guts to put it out there and let people know where he stands.


This of course is in stark contrast to the previous mob who ruled by the 'politics of fear'.
The fact that Howard couldn't even pull his head in enough to attend the 'sorry day' session confirms to me what I would call his 'small r' racism - racism based on his sense of cultural superiority, which has been obvious for many years in his response to both aboriginal and refugee issues and his willingness to use them as a political football.  Unfortunately many others on the liberal/national side also  display the same  arrogance.

.... may they remain on the sidelines for a long long time is my only hope....

-E

...  now waiting for the inevitable abusive shouting down from those who think 'bleeding heart' is an insult!! .


----------



## Julia (15 February 2008)

Great post, Dukey.  Balanced and reasonable.
Goodonya.

Julia


----------



## moneymajix (15 February 2008)

*Confucius: *


To put the world right in order, we must first put the nation in order; to put the nation in order, we must first put the family in order; to put the family in order, we must first cultivate our personal life; we must first set our hearts right.


----------



## Kimosabi (15 February 2008)

Big Crosses

Troops still in Iraq and Afghanistan.
Military still in Aboriginal Communities.
Fascist Anti-Boogeyman(Terrorism) laws haven't been repealed.


----------



## Dukey (15 February 2008)

moneymajix said:


> *Confucius: *
> 
> 
> To put the world right in order, we must first put the nation in order; to put the nation in order, we must first put the family in order; to put the family in order, we must first cultivate our personal life; we must first set our hearts right.




Great quote MM.  and very true I think.  Smart dude that Confucius!! -  and thanks Julia too. ..   
-maybe I lost it at the end - I must admit to having been so disappointed every time the libs were returned on the back of divisive 'fear based' politiking in the lead up to previous elections.
I think Kim Beasley too would have made a great compassionate PM. A big man with a big heart. Just maybe not as fresh as KR.


----------



## Dukey (15 February 2008)

Kimosabi said:


> Big Crosses
> Troops still in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> Military still in Aboriginal Communities.
> Fascist Anti-Boogeyman(Terrorism) laws haven't been repealed.




Big issues... and big changes take time. But whatever happens - they'll do better than the  old guard. 

Troops in Afghanistan are fine by me - Taliban are violent thugs bent on destroying any semblance of culture.

Iraq is different - nothing to do with WMD, Al Qaida or Taliban. Should never have been invaded. IMO - Iraq invasion was premeditated by Bush & co. (unfinished business from previous invasion + oil control) - 9/11 was a convenient excuse.
 -E


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2008)

Dukey - agree with all your posts there. 
I recall someone asking once "what would you do about the Ab question"
and you replied (paraphrasing) whatever it was, you'd get them involved. 

Now it might at last happen - and allegedly with a bit of bipartisan commitment - as well as a bit more good intent, and a bit less paternalism -  so that this isn't just another electoral cycle of hope for them. .   

PS You shudda been here on Wednesday m8 - it was a ripper - and that was just on TV lol.  Apparently in Canberra the intensity of the occasion was incredible


----------



## Dukey (15 February 2008)

I'm back in oz now and saw the tele wed morning.
Wasn't near a networked computer though.
It was great to see B&W celebrating together and flags sown together. The obvious emotional relief of aboriginal folk showed that the right thing had been done.

It's a step on the right direction.

I know the 'why sorry' thread has been running hot.
I've avoided posting there because ... i just get so pissed off at some of the rude posting and disrespect for the ideas of others, that crops up.

Hopefully there can be more positive action both _by_ and _for_ aboriginal folks now. Maybe it's time for self determination - time for aboriginal leaders to step up to plate and make their own tough decisions and plans, and time for white politicians to take a supporting/monitoring role as far as possible.


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to the Investing in Our Schools program??
I caught a snipet that the $1.2 billion was scrapped.Is this true or are they replacing it with something else?


----------



## Julia (3 March 2008)

A comment from Crikey.com

"The 100 Days is one of the lamest clichÃ©s of political journalism. It’s an arbitrary notion, drawn from FDR’s whirlwind salvation of capitalism in 1933, and entirely meaningless. Still, the media only gets to play once a decade, so shouldn’t we indulge them, especially when the Labor Party itself puts out a brochure? 

Except, the problem is that the last 100 days haven’t been terribly different to the 100 days before them. Or the 100 days prior to those. Or in fact any time back to 4 December 2006, when Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard emerged from the ALP party room as the new Opposition’s new leadership team. 

In Opposition, Rudd’s leadership was characterised by stunts and symbolism. He called a housing summit and a climate change summit. He suggested Mahmoud Ahmadinejad be charged with inciting genocide. He spoke Mandarin at APEC. He promised a petrol price commissioner and an inquiry into grocery prices and ... Rudd’s Opposition had more stunts than a bonsai garden. 

And they worked. They projected an image of Rudd as the policy wonk who cared, the cautious technocrat who understood the challenges facing "working families", the Labor mantra that would come to guide any and every policy of the new Government. 

Nothing has changed since the election – except that now the stunts are bigger and better. Labor members are given "homework" to do. MPs’ wages are frozen. Cabinet goes to the punters. 2020 summits are called. And the lack of substantive progress is offset by key symbolic gestures such as ratifying Kyoto and apologising to the stolen generations. 

What hasn’t changed, either, is the Coalition’s total incapacity to cope with Rudd’s tactics. John Howard’s political mastery vanished on 4 December 2006. Thereafter, he couldn’t take a trick, and was unable to do anything to contain Rudd’s spectacular poll lead. Brendan Nelson and the new Coalition leadership haven’t fared any better. If anything, Rudd and Gillard have only sharpened their political skills, effortlessly exposing divisions with the Coalition, playing bipartisan rope-a-dope with Nelson and leaving Julie Bishop to play policy catch-up on IR. 

The 100 days, like the preceding 355, have been all about Kevin Rudd’s remarkable – and unexpected – political adroitness. But as everyone knows, at some point there’ll need to be some policy substance to back up the politics. The Budget will be the first step in delivering that substance. 

And how does the Rudd 100 Days shape up to the last Labor 100 days? Bob Hawke didn’t produce a glossy brochure, but he did deliver a 100 Days address to the National Press Club in June 1983 . There’s a familiar ring to it – the problems of dealing with the Coalition’s economic legacy. The need to keep election commitments. The importance of striking the right balance in fiscal policy. What’s different is that Hawke spent most of his speech talking about his recent world tour. Bob’s favourite role was always that of globe-trotting statesman. "


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

I reckon 73% for Rudd, 7% for Nelson says it all 
As someone said - not too promising when your popularity is comparable to the margin of error.

(PS It's sure to go down when the budget is delivered - since it has no choice but to be a tough one)


----------



## arminius (11 March 2008)

jeez, the two people who reckon he is going much worse than expected are hard to please. what more can the bloke do? fix the US economy? end all wars? provide brendan nelson with a personality?


----------



## Julia (12 March 2008)

Quite apart from the moral question of hitting the most disadvantaged section of our society, I can't believe Mr Rudd was so politically stupid as to suggest wiping the Carer's annual bonus.  The outcry from all sectors is what he should have anticipated.  Now, of course, he's backpedalling.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 March 2008)

Tell you what.
I think that the depth of the new cabinet is great, and the characters a refreshing change. 
Stephen Smith vs Downer 
Joel Fitzgibbon vs Nelson

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/27/2201115.htm



> Fitzgibbon calls for new Afghanistan strategy
> Posted 2 hours 11 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 53 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 March 2008)

Needs a prod with a sharp stick if you ask me, campaigning on local issues and then touring the world when many promises have not been funded let alone discussed in cabinet is arrogant. His candidate has currently lost my vote, my memory is longer than most. The last term of the Howard years may go down as the worst economic management known to post war Australia but I see no reprieve like the fundametal recovery invoked by the innovative policy of the Keating (through Hawke) or the Whitlam regieme. Maybe a sixth category - pretty Kruddy IMO.


----------

